
A French Burglar Who Pulled Off His Generation's Biggest Art Heist - acdanger
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/01/14/the-french-burglar-who-pulled-off-his-generations-biggest-art-heist
======
magic_beans
I wonder how much being exposed to Paris's brilliant art culture inspired
Tomic's overwhelming love for art. What kind of criminal might he have been in
a more industrial city?

------
bigwheeler
It is amazing that something like this is still possible in this day and age.
If the story didn’t include dates and mentions of Facebook or Lyft, it could
be mistaken for having took place 50 years ago.

